# Schools in Caldas area (Foz, Caldas, Sao Martinho).



## Guest (May 23, 2011)

We are moving to Portugal possibly as early as September and I am trying to do a bit of research into Jardim de Infancia in this area. We will be living in Sao Martinho initially then moving nearer to Foz in the next 12-18 months depending on build times.

We have a 3 year old (will be 4 in Jan 2012) and I am keen to enroll him asap in a pre school to help him learn the language. Ive been trying to research online for contact address etc so I can make initial contact with the schools with the aim to visit them before September. 

We cannot fly out to Portugal in the next 6 weeks (I am curently 37 weeks pregnant with number 2) so it needs to be done online or over the phone.

Has anyone got any contact details or reccomendations around the area?

Also are there any young families on here that would be keen for meting up when we do move? I am keen to integrate in portuguese life as much as possible, but I think it might make the transition a bit easier for my 3 year old (an for us!).

Thanks in advance,

Jennie


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Jennie,
look for the member called Stephanie on this forum, send her a message via pm and I am sure she will reply. You will need to post 3 more times before pm function becomes available to you.
Good luck
James


----------



## connal (Mar 4, 2010)

*Schools*

Hi Jennie,

Infancoop in Caldas is a fantastic school - they start from very young and go up to the third year in primary school. Our daughter has been there for two years and has loved every minute of it. The secretary is Maria do Carmo and she speaks english. The email is [email protected]. Good luck!


----------

